# Bubbles/waves forming on metal roofing



## Coinmls (9 mo ago)

This is happening on a metal roof that is about 2 years old. Should this be happening? Is this something the roofing contractor should have to re-do, or is this normal?
I highlighted 3 of them but you can see every section has these "bubbles" uniformly across the roof.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Called oil canning and quite common, especially on a panel without ridges formed in it.









Oil Canning In Metal Roofing: What Is It and Can It Be Fixed?


Oil canning is a problem that tends to affect standing seam metal roofs. Here is an overview of this issue and some measures to prevent it.




classicmetalroofs.com


----------



## Coinmls (9 mo ago)

Thank you. So is this something a roofing contractor should be expected to cover under warranty?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Not unless the warranty specifically has verbage about "no oil canning"


----------



## FieldBin (22 d ago)

Unfortunately, he is right. Unless there is verbiage for this, it is usually not covered.


----------

